# Mich interessiert Euere Meinung zu meinem Teich!



## Superjo40 (15. Juli 2008)

Hi an alle Teichfreunde,

ich habe letztes Jahr einen Teich angelegt und bin absolut happy. Ich hätte niemals gedacht, dass ich soviel Freude und Engagement aufbringe. Bin jeden Tag am Teich, bringe alles in Ordnung, füttere die Fische und freue mich über jedes zusätzliche Lebewesen.

Kurz zu den Daten - anschließend die Bilder:
4 mal 5 Meter - verschiedene Wassertiefen - Flachzonen und 1,8 Meter tief auf ca. 2,5 Durchmesser.

Wasserpflanzen gedeihen zum Teil gut - manche haben meine Fische razzeputz abgefressen 

Fischbesatz: 4 Kois - noch relativ jung - 10 Goldorfen - 6 Bitterlinge - und 10 Goldfische verschiedener Herkunft - blau, rot, gelb, 6 Schleierschwänze und schon junge Fischchen!

2 Schildis - männlich und weiblich - denen geht es richtig gut im Teich

Filteranlage mit UV Klärer 28 Biotron - 12.000 Liter Pumpe pro Stunde

kleinen Wasserfall und Strudel


----------



## karsten. (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mich interessiert Euere Meinung zu meinem Teich!*

Hallo Jo

schit auf die Meinung Anderer !

Du hast Spass am Teich  

Du machst Dir Gedanken  

Dein Teich ist schön !  

Du hast dir mit dem Besatz  viel vorgenommen !:shock 

irgendwann wirst Du Dich entscheiden müssen !

Fauna oder Flora   

klares Wasser oder Emy´s    

ich hoffe Du betreibst immer den Aufwand der notwendig ist  


mfG


----------



## CoolNiro (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mich interessiert Euere Meinung zu meinem Teich!*

Hallo Jo,

schöner Teich, gratuliere :gdaumen 

Kann da Karsten nur zustimmen,

lass Dich von "Miniteichbesitzern"
und selbsternannten "Tierpsychologen",
die hier scheinbar in jedem Beitrag jeden 
Tierbesatz madig reden nicht entmutigen.

Wer sich täglich ausgiebig und aufmerksam
um seinen Teich, dessen Bewohner und
seine Bepflanzung kümmert hat die besten
Erfahrungswerte selber, denn kein Teich
gleicht dem anderen oder hat die selben
Voraussetzungen abgesehen von den
supersterilen Koi Badewannen ohne
jeglichen natürlichen Charme.

Viel Glück und Spaß weiterhin und Gruß
Andy


----------



## Koi-Uwe (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mich interessiert Euere Meinung zu meinem Teich!*

Prima Jo,
gefällt mir auch sehr gut  

*ich bin bekennender Koi-Badewannen-Fan*


----------



## robsig12 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mich interessiert Euere Meinung zu meinem Teich!*

Mir gefällts gut. Ich stehe persönlich nicht so auf Koi-Wannen, aber respektiere dies auch. 

Du wirst in einem Forum immer verschiedene Meinungen haben, diese können Dir helfen, den richtigen Weg zu finden, aber letztendlich muss der Teich Dir gefallen, und Du bestimmst den Besatz.


----------



## katja (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mich interessiert Euere Meinung zu meinem Teich!*

hallo!

auch mir gefällt dein teich sehr gut! du hast da eine wunderschöne anlage mit tollen bewohnern geschaffen 
die fotos mit den fischis und den schildis sind klasse!!  sowas sieht man nicht oft!





*ABER:* ich versteh nicht so ganz meine vorredner......sätze wie:

schit auf die Meinung Anderer 

lass Dich von "Miniteichbesitzern"
und selbsternannten "Tierpsychologen",
die hier scheinbar in jedem Beitrag jeden 
Tierbesatz madig reden nicht entmutigen

aber letztendlich muss der Teich Dir gefallen, und Du bestimmst den Besatz.

finde ich sehr gewagt!

auf die meinung anderer sch.....? warum sollte man dann noch etwas fragen?
 und die anderen bemerkungen versteh ich auch nicht so ganz, denn das würde ja für viele user hier bedeuten: selbst wenn du nur 3000 l hast, egal, wenns dir gefällt, pack nen stör oder 8 kois rein, is ja dein teich! :? 

in dem anderen thread von jo wurde doch lediglich darauf hingewiesen, dass es probleme geben *könnte*, von madig machen oder so hab ich nix gelesen!


----------



## karsten. (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mich interessiert Euere Meinung zu meinem Teich!*

das bezog sich auf die Aufforderung in der Überschrift
und 
ist nur bedingt wörtlich zu nehmen  

wie das meiste von mir :smoki  
















.


----------



## Superjo40 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mich interessiert Euere Meinung zu meinem Teich!*

Hallo Ihre Teichfreudinnen und Teichfreunde,

danke für Euere Meinungen. Ich freue mich über Lob, aber auch über Kritik - nur so komme ich weiter. Ich selbst freue mich sehr über den Gartenteich und denke auch, dass bislang alles soweit in Ordnung ist. Da ein Koi, wenn er 60 oder 80 cm groß ist, Probleme in meinem Teich hat, ist mir klar - evt. vergrößere ich den Teich auch etwas nach hinten - ich kann noch ohne Probleme 15 m² anbauen - ich bin mir nur nicht sicher, ob ich den Übergang mit der Folie dicht bekomme. Habt ihr da Erfahrung??

Liebe Grüße Jo


----------



## Koi-Uwe (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mich interessiert Euere Meinung zu meinem Teich!*



			
				Superjo40 schrieb:
			
		

> ch bin mir nur nicht sicher, ob ich den Übergang mit der Folie dicht bekomme. Habt ihr da Erfahrung??



Erfahrung nicht, aber ich würds lassen. Nur wenn es komplett Faltenfrei ist, die Folie recht neu ist, es nicht sehr tief ist und man dort vernünftig arbeiten (kleben) kann würde ich es "versuchen"

Technisch geht es sicherlich


----------



## Frank (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mich interessiert Euere Meinung zu meinem Teich!*

Hallo Jo,

Uwe hat da vollkommen recht. Ob es dauerhaft, oder gar überhaupt richtig dicht wird, wäre mir zu Risikobehaftet.
Wenn dann nochmal alles raus und neu machen. Vllt. kannst du die "alte" Folie ja noch günstig weiterverkaufen. Ist ja so gut wie neu.  

Zu deiner bestehenden Anlage:
Gefällt mir sehr gut!  OK, der Besatz ist wirklich an der Obergrenze angelangt.
Aus diesem Grund kann ich so manchen Kommentar meiner Vorschreiber nicht verstehen. 
Aber Katja hat es ja schon genau auf den Punkt gebracht.


----------



## Wuzzel (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mich interessiert Euere Meinung zu meinem Teich!*



			
				CoolNiro schrieb:
			
		

> lass Dich von "Miniteichbesitzern"
> und selbsternannten "Tierpsychologen",
> die hier scheinbar in jedem Beitrag jeden
> Tierbesatz madig reden nicht entmutigen.



Sorry, aber wenn Du so konkret dazu aufforderst, dann bitte ich Dich noch mal so einige alte Postings zu lesen. Dann wirst Du verstehen, das keiner jeden Besatz in jedem Teich madig macht. 

Ich kann sehr wohl differenzieren, zwischen einem ungefilterten viel zu kleinen Dreckloch und einem liebevoll gepflegten mit Filter und Pflanzenbesatz versehenen Teich, wie hier. Die meisten anderen hier im Forum können das auch. 

Ich weiss ja nicht, wen Du mit Deinem posting genau meinst, aber es wäre doch nett, anstatt so pauschal "Miniteichbesitzer" und "Tierpsychologen" im konkreten Fall die Leute auch konkret anzusprechen statt so allgemein in den Raum gestellte Formulierungen zu benutzen. 

Im übrigen brauchst Du nur mal eine kleine Statistik anhand Literzahl und Postings im Unterforum Krankheiten zu analysieren, dann weisst Du warum ich das immer wieder schreibe. 

So aber nun zum Teich. Gefällt mir sehr gut, proportionen gut getroffen, die Terrasse und alles passt schön zusammen. Wenn Du die Absicht den Besatz zu reduzieren wenn die Fische größer werden auch wirklich umsetzt, dann sollte das meiner Meinung nach problemlos gehen. Das ist leider oft das Hauptproblem, das der Besatz zu Anfang zu hoch ist und die Leute sich dann nicht von Ihren Lieblingen trennen... das geht Jahre gut , aber irgendwann gibts den großen Frust. Jo, ... Weiter so ... 

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## CoolNiro (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mich interessiert Euere Meinung zu meinem Teich!*

Lieber Wolf,

die, die gemeint waren werdens schon wissen.
Wer sich nicht angesprochen fühlt braucht sich
nicht darüber ärgern...

Du fühlst Dich doch nicht etwa angesprochen, oder?  

Mich nervts halt, das bevor überhaupt klar ist,
welche Voraussetzungen bei den diversen Teichen
hier gegeben sind gleich immer der Zeigefinger
gehoben wird...und dann noch von Leuten die
scheinbar selbst gar keine Erfahrung mit größeren
Teichen haben, sondern aus "Basiswissen" und
"Fachzeitschriften" mehr oder weniger zitieren.
Das kann jeder selber auch lesen... 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Wuzzel (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mich interessiert Euere Meinung zu meinem Teich!*

Ach Andy
... nenn doch im konkreten Fall einfach Ross und Reiter, anstatt einfach so ein provokantes Posting in den Raum zu stellen. 
Du hast einfach Recht, wer keine Ahnung hat sollte einfach die Klappe halten. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## CoolNiro (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mich interessiert Euere Meinung zu meinem Teich!*

Naja Wolf, 

Ross und Reiter nennen bringt ja auch nix,
das artet dann in doofen Diskussionen aus, die
den hilfesuchenden Teichbesitzern nix helfen.



> Du hast einfach Recht, wer keine Ahnung
> hat sollte einfach die Klappe halten.



Dann sind wir ja einer Meinung und alles ist gut  

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Joachim (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mich interessiert Euere Meinung zu meinem Teich!*

@Andy
Lass das gestachel bitte, es bringt dem Themenstarter rein gar nix. 

@Wolf
Lass dich nicht anstacheln ...  

Und nun bitte weiter mit Themenbezug - Danke. 

Ich fin den Teich als solchen ganz  hübsch, den Besatz ein wenig hoch aber das Beste ist, das es Jo ja schon selbst gemerkt hat und auch Ideen hat, wie er die Situation verbessern kann. Und das find ich schon mal sehr gut.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mich interessiert Euere Meinung zu meinem Teich!*

  ich bin auch ein Freund von Holz und Stein,..

wirklich schön gelöst,... kein Stückchen Folie zu sehen,.. wunderbar...
bei uns in NRW muss jeder Stein teuer bezahlt werden....

Muss mich erst vielleicht ein wenig zum Thema Schildi´s einlesen,.. nur kurz gefragt,.. was machen die denn im Winter  (warmes Aquarium im Keller?)

Weiterhin viel Spass mit deinem Teich,..
Ich freue mich auch schon, wenn ich nur noch auf der Terrasse lümmeln darf und einfach in den Teich gucke


----------



## Superjo40 (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mich interessiert Euere Meinung zu meinem Teich!*

hi....meine Schildis bleiben im Teich, da diese auf dem Grund schlafen - man muss nur den sauerstoffausgleich sichern - loch in eisdecke und so.

die basaltsteine sind hier in Hessen erschwinglich.

LG Jo


----------

